# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  في الصباح..!!

## يعقوب احمد يعقو

[align=center]  في الصباح 

***
  أعبر
فوق ظلال الحزن
وأصلي 
فوق سجاد الرياح 
وأشد  القلب 
جرحا 
ثم أمضي 
حيث هذا العتم يمضي 
في الصباح 
***
  أحمل البحر بكفي 
  أزرع البر
حقولا
من جراح
سأموت بعد سطر
  أو قصيدة
سأموت
 بعد أغنية جديدة
لا يهم كل هذا
المهم أن اراكم
سائرين
تحملون أالف معول
    ألف رفش
        ألف  منجل
توقظون ألف جدول
ترسمون الشمس
        ..... أجمل
فوق ميلاد الصباح[/align]

----------


## طائر العراق

شعر جميل انتقاء اجمل

----------


## كبرياء

*يســــلموو على الطررح الرووعهـ ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآآـآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ــــرم جديدكـ ..* 

*تح ــــيآآـآآتووو ...* 

*كبريــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
اخي كلمات جميييله ورااائعه 
كلك دوووق اخي تسلم

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------


## عشقي القران

مقطوعة نثرية رائعة

باسلوب سهل بسيط

في متناول الجميع

الفكرة هادفة


سلمت انامل من نقلها

----------


## نور الهدايه

روووووعه على هذاي القصيد
 يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

يسلمووووووووو القصيده روعه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تسلم يمناك 

ماننحرم جديدكم 

موفقين لكل خير 

دمتوو بفـــرحـ

----------

